# Do you worry about Mobile Phone Radiation?



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Most of us would know that, in the past few years, many questions have been raised on the subject of mobile phone radiation.

How much do you worry about mobile phone radiation? What are your thoughts on the matter?

To be honest, I can't help but think that scientists know that mobile phone radiation is bad and hazardous to our health, but they don't say anything for the fear of reducing profits in the industry. Mobile phones have changed the way we live, and we're definitely not going to be getting rid of them anytime soon.

Some people think that mobile phones are harmless. What do you think? It's a pretty interesting subject.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I think it's fine so long as you don't over expose yourself. If you talk on the phone more than an hour a day (average), you should get a bluetooth headset, so you don't have it right next to your brain all the time.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes!! I avoid putting my phone in my pocket whenever I can; it usually stays in my backpack/purse. 

Did you hear about that girl on the news, the one who kept her phone in her bra everyday, and eventually got breast cancer (as a teenager)? >_< I was really careful after hearing that story.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

cuppy said:


> Yes!! I avoid putting my phone in my pocket whenever I can; it usually stays in my backpack/purse.
> 
> Did you hear about that girl on the news, the one who kept her phone in her bra everyday, and eventually got breast cancer (as a teenager)? >_< I was really careful after hearing that story.


That's stupid. You phone emits very little radiation when it's not being used. It's only powerful when you are trying to carry on a conversation with someone.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

cuppy said:


> Yes!! I avoid putting my phone in my pocket whenever I can; it usually stays in my backpack/purse.
> 
> Did you hear about that girl on the news, the one who kept her phone in her bra everyday, and eventually got breast cancer (as a teenager)? >_< I was really careful after hearing that story.


That _could_ have been a coincidence though.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

arnie said:


> That's stupid. You phone emits very little radiation when it's not being used. It's only powerful when you are trying to carry on a conversation with someone.


It's always maintaining a connection to the network though. It's gotta be ready in case there's a call/text.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

A bit. I dislike talking on the phone so I keep my conversations pretty short. But I feel kind of nervous that I once spent roughly a year sleeping with my phone under my pillow. Guess I can look forward to brain cancer.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

wrongnumber said:


> A bit. I dislike talking on the phone so I keep my conversations pretty short. But I feel kind of nervous that I once spent roughly a year sleeping with my phone under my pillow. Guess I can look forward to brain cancer.


I always sleep roughly 0.75 metres away from my phone. I wonder if that's too close...


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I only worry that the radiation won't activate my superpowers in time.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

^hahah 
Eh, it's fine with me ,if it shortens my life.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I put mine, and my IPod Touch that I use for an alarm app on airplane mode when I sleep. Gotta keep dat radiation away from the brain


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

There still hasn't been shown any link between mobile phone use and health problems.
However, the phones haven't been in widespread use all that long, so it's possible that new data will emerge later.
Applying the precautionary principle politically is probably a good idea, but I don't think there's reason to be too worried as a consumer.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

you're 16 so I don't think you saw the early days when a cell=phone has magnetic that can put keys










I'm old!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think if it was that bad we'd all be dead by now.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Not very much. There are things far more harmful out there that needs to be taken care of first.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

As long as you aren't on the phone for hours im sure it would be fine

I keep mine in my pocket all the time


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

8

I often worry, but I adhere to that worry only slightly. In worry, I've always made sure to distance myself from my phone when I sleep. In worry, I've also briefed cellphone hosted conversations.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> If I thought there were serious risk I'd gaffer tape some mobile phones to my head.


 What would be really cool is if you could stick your phone to your head and it would charge.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's been almost five years since I've used a mobile phone.

Not too worried about it.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I've been using a cell phone for about 7 years now, only one arm is growing out of my head so far.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

It doesn't concern me a bit. 

I'm far more concerned about the junk food I put into my body, but really more than that, my severe depression and likeliness of committing suicide before I'm 30 years old.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't care. Let it kill me.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

BillDautrieve said:


> It doesn't concern me a bit.
> 
> I'm far more concerned about the junk food I put into my body, but really more than that, my severe depression and likeliness of committing suicide before I'm 30 years old.


How much junk food do you eat? I eat it every single day.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

apx24 said:


> How much junk food do you eat? I eat it every single day.


I don't really pay attention to my diet, like which foods I eat, calories I consume, etc. But yeah, pretty much either every day or every other day I'll be eating junk food like potato chips, cheese puffs, candy bars, etc.

That stuff will kill me and many other folks far sooner than mobile radiation, aside from me being suicidal and mentally ill which is another story altogether.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

BillDautrieve said:


> I don't really pay attention to my diet, like which foods I eat, calories I consume, etc. But yeah, pretty much either every day or every other day I'll be eating junk food like potato chips, cheese puffs, candy bars, etc.
> 
> That stuff will kill me and many other folks far sooner than mobile radiation, aside from me being suicidal and mentally ill which is another story altogether.


Same, but I don't care, Hopefully I will get a heart attack and die in the next few years.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

apx24 said:


> Same, but I don't care, Hopefully I will get a heart attack and die in the next few years.


I feel you. I'd like to die peacefully in my sleep though. Quickly and painlessly.

I actually got a health checkup this morning at the behest of my dad who is concerned about me being overweight and having high cholesterol. I can't wait to see the lab results come in soon.

Unlike me, he actually wants me to live a long and healthy life. Too bad mental illness and major depression tends to put a major block on that desire for me. I don't want to live past 30, so just a few years left to go.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

BillDautrieve said:


> I feel you. I'd like to die peacefully in my sleep though. Quickly and painlessly.
> 
> I actually got a health checkup this morning at the behest of my dad who is concerned about me being overweight and having high cholesterol. I can't wait to see the lab results come in soon.
> 
> Unlike me, he actually wants me to live a long and healthy life. Too bad mental illness and major depression tends to put a major block on that desire for me. I don't want to live past 30, so just a few years left to go.


Yeah some people don't understand, sometimes it feels as if there is little point being physically healthy if your mentally ****ed up. I mean, I like junk food so why should I stop? Exercise does relieve depression but the depression always comes back, so it feels pointless. I can get the same effect by eating nice food, which is much less effort.

I've been to the USA once, I remember going to a McDonalds there and seeing massive portions, do you still get supersize fries over there? Here in Europe, the fast food portions are smaller, a medium meal here is smaller than a medium meal in the USA.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sometimes, but I don't talk to anyone aside from my parents and my girlfriend. I use speaker phone on our cordless phone usually


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

apx24 said:


> I've been to the USA once, I remember going to a McDonalds there and seeing massive portions, do you still get supersize fries over there? Here in Europe, the fast food portions are smaller, a medium meal here is smaller than a medium meal in the USA.


I believe so. Ironically, I think it is Japan where you can get the largest portions of McDonald's fries, even though the majority of them are so skinny. Haha.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

BillDautrieve said:


> I believe so. Ironically, I think it is Japan where you can get the largest portions of McDonald's fries, even though the majority of them are so skinny. Haha.


Bloody hell, look at all those fries. 

And also, that supersize portion of fries below is almost twice the size of a large portion here (which is the largest portion you can get here)


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

apx24 said:


> And also, that supersize portion of fries below is almost twice the size of a large portion here (which is the largest portion you can get here)


That's an optional Japanese portion, which is not available in the U.S, believe it or not! :b 

Some of these Japanese like to hold "Potato Parties" like what you see in the first image. You can read more about it below.

http://kotaku.com/5955694/at-mcdonalds-in-japan-french-fries-are-causing-all-sorts-of-chaos


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

BillDautrieve said:


> That's an optional Japanese portion, which is not available in the U.S, believe it or not! :b
> 
> Some of these Japanese like to hold "Potato Parties" like what you see in the first image. You can read more about it below.
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5955694/at-mcdonalds-in-japan-french-fries-are-causing-all-sorts-of-chaos


Damn I need to go to Japan, if I was hungry I could probably eat all of those fries.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Thanks guys I'm funking hungry now , could just eat a pile of those fries with a bucket of KFC.


Now that is one awesome combination I need to try!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Not worried in the slightest. But if i had known about it, i would have bough my phone much sooner.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

CravingBass said:


> To be honest, I can't help but think that scientists know that mobile phone radiation is bad and hazardous to our health, but they don't say anything for the fear of reducing profits in the industry.


And which scientists would these be, exactly? If they don't work for the telecoms why would they care about telecom profits?


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

It's not at the top of my list right now, but I have had some concerns. I really don't use my cell that often, but when I do I try to keep it at a safe distance. The EWG used to have a database of the specific absorption rate values of cell phones, but claims they have recently suspended its publication due to lack of real-life measurements on today's phones. Here is their statement with links to other articles and FAQ: http://www.ewg.org/cellphoneradiation/where_database . At the end is also a link if you want to join others by asking the FCC chairman to update it's cell phone standards and provide consumers with real-world data.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Like many SAers, I don't use my phone much, so I'm not worried about it. 

This is more of an issue for the super-social people who are on their cell phones for three hours a day.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Sometimes. Mostly worried about my junk getting irratiated.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I worry a bit. Years ago, I remember those studies coming out saying cell phone radiation was safe and I knew there was no way to know that. You can't time compress exposure by increasing the amount. Like you can't just give 20 times the exposure in one year and say it's the equivalent to 20 years at the 1/20th that amount. AKA there's no way to know what effect 40 years of cell phone use will have until that amount of time has actually passed.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> If I thought there were serious risk I'd gaffer tape some mobile phones to my head.


..You could be involved in an experiment on mobile phone radiation



Pompeii said:


> I only worry that the radiation won't activate my superpowers in time.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I usually check the SAR first thing when I consider buying a phone. The one I have now has a relatively low SAR, as far as I know.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> I usually check the SAR first thing when I consider buying a phone. The one I have now has a relatively low SAR, as far as I know.


first I've heard of checking SAR on a mobile phone, I never use it that often, mostly for work related things, I'd imagine if the radiation was affecting your head you'd get headaches or something, I never get headaches...


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

blue2 said:


> first I've heard of checking SAR on a mobile phone, I never use it that often, mostly for work related things, I'd imagine if the radiation was affecting your head you'd get headaches or something, I never get headaches...


Lucky you are to never get headaches! I wish I never had headaches too! 
I am just saying that I check the SAR level prior to buying some phone. I think that's important. However, there are lot of other health-destructing things, like the poisonous wallpapers in the office where I work.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't use my phone that much to worry about it.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> Lucky you are to never get headaches! I wish I never had headaches too!
> I am just saying that I check the SAR level prior to buying some phone. I think that's important. However, there are lot of other health-destructing things, like the poisonous wallpapers in the office where I work.


yeah I guess I am lucky, I've never heard of poisonous wallpaper though


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

blue2 said:


> yeah I guess I am lucky, I've never heard of poisonous wallpaper though


I am not sure if it is the wallpaper itself or the glue.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Well no, since it never crossed my mind whenever I happen to see a phone.


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

Mobile phone radiation is completely harmless, even if you are on your phone 24/7. The wavelength is too long to ionize the atoms in your body, so all it can do is warm you up slightly. 

Exposure to radiation in the form of sunlight should worry you much more than radio waves from your phone.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

puppy said:


> Mobile phone radiation is completely harmless, even if you are on your phone 24/7. The wavelength is too long to ionize the atoms in your body, so all it can do is warm you up slightly.
> 
> Exposure to radiation in the form of sunlight should worry you much more than radio waves from your phone.


yeah I would think so, I've very rarely used sunscreen either I tend not to worry about it to much, though I've never been to an extremely warm climate but we do get plenty of sun here in the summer


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I think my terrible diet will kill me far faster than the cancer.


----------

